# Firefox or Chrome in Linux?



## Easy Rhino (May 18, 2010)

just curious to see what everyone prefers for a web browser. i have to say that chrome is faster on my system than firefox and i dont have a problem with java or flash.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 18, 2010)

Have been using Chrome since it came out. The speed is amazing.


----------



## Wile E (May 18, 2010)

Don't know what chome is. 

But I use Firefox. Speed isn't really a problem on my hardware, so I like the customization options Firefox offers better.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 18, 2010)

jellyrole i didnt know you ran linux operating systems.

yea i find chrome a tad faster but more options for firefox. i dont really use any options though.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 18, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Don't know what chome is.
> 
> But I use Firefox. Speed isn't really a problem on my hardware, so I like the customization options Firefox offers better.



You should try it, seriously. I doubt you will be disappoint.


----------



## Wile E (May 18, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> You should try it, seriously. I doubt you will be disappoint.



I did try. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 18, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> I ran Ubuntu about 5 years ago.



ahh. well chrome was not around 5 years ago. so perhaps you are mistakenn


----------



## DanishDevil (May 18, 2010)

I tried Chrome. There are very few extensions that I use for Firefox, and those are Download Statusbar and Xmarks for both bookmark and password sync since I use multiple machines.

The lack of password sync for Chrome was almost a dealbreaker, but then I realized that it doesn't do contextual searches for your history or bookmarks while typing into the URL bar. That was the last straw. After a 2-week extended trial of Chrome, it's back to the Fox for me 

OOps, hello, I was too.


----------



## entropy13 (May 18, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> I tried Chrome. There are very few extensions that I use for Firefox, and those are Download Statusbar and Xmarks for both bookmark and password sync since I use multiple machines.
> 
> The lack of password sync for Chrome was almost a dealbreaker, *but then I realized that it doesn't do contextual searches for your history or bookmarks while typing into the URL bar.* That was the last straw. After a 2-week extended trial of Chrome, it's back to the Fox for me
> 
> OOps, hello, I was too.



Chrome didn't even last a day for me because of that. 

Firefox for me, and even the Linux computers in uni agree with me, a penguin and a red panda looks cooler than some round thing.


----------



## Nick89 (May 18, 2010)

Chome lol

I'd go with chrome.


----------



## Wile E (May 18, 2010)

I have been using Safari a little more often on my OS X rig tho. It has been getting steadily better.

Interface plays a big part in it for me as well. I just don't like Chrome's interface that much.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 18, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> I tried Chrome. There are very few extensions that I use for Firefox, and those are Download Statusbar and Xmarks for both bookmark and password sync since I use multiple machines.
> 
> The lack of password sync for Chrome was almost a dealbreaker, but then I realized that it doesn't do contextual searches for your history or bookmarks while typing into the URL bar. That was the last straw. After a 2-week extended trial of Chrome, it's back to the Fox for me
> 
> OOps, hello, I was too.



The only plugin I ever used on FF was for a browser game. Chrome now search both bookmarks and history pages.

Chrome makes use of memory heavily compare to other browsers, which everything wasn't built for speed. The responding time for Chrome is fast, seriously fast.


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 18, 2010)

CHROME FTW


....

Firefox goes sooo SLLLLOOOOWWWLLLYY on Fedora for some reson..... 

multiple installs with different hardware... always the same.

but chrome does have a few java/flash issues every so often.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 18, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Chrome now search both bookmarks and history pages.



I know it searches it, but it only searches what you named the bookmarks, and it doesn't search the title of the pages.

I have TPU's UserCP bookmarked under my Tech tab as "TPU" and in FireFox, whenever I want to go there, I usually just type in "tech" and hit enter in the url bar, and I go there. In Chrome, if I type in "tech" and hit enter, it takes me to a google search. I would have to type in "tpu."


----------



## kid41212003 (May 18, 2010)

It auto-fill in the most recent/visit address. For me I typed in "tech" and it brought me the techpowerup homepage (for your case I believe it brought you to your bookmarked page?).

When ever I open a new tab, it will display 16 pages (4x4 grid) that I visit most with big thumbnail pictures. I don't really need to type at all.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (May 18, 2010)

Chrome on Slack 13 x64 is sooo fast compared with firefox... and chrome interface is really clear and simple


----------



## Marineborn (May 18, 2010)

i use chrome and enjoy it but primarly use firefox and use chrome when firefox has one of its retarded memory redundency errors and refuses to close even thought it isnt open, lol


----------



## xfire (May 18, 2010)

Opera as always


----------



## Melvis (May 18, 2010)

Chrome hands down, Firefox works fine but its slow, and Opera is the same.


----------



## Phxprovost (May 18, 2010)

xfire said:


> Opera as always



 same here


----------



## spud107 (May 18, 2010)

naww, lynx is the browser you need, or links . . .


----------



## roast (May 18, 2010)

In regards speed, Chrome > Firefox.

But the Addon support for Chrome isnt as good, unfortunatly. There's no chrome "equivalent" for certain Firefox add-ons, which is a shame.


----------



## HalfAHertz (May 18, 2010)

I honestly have to say that I can't notice the oh-so-famous speed up of Chrome. Honestly if your Firefox feels slow, then try disabling some plug-ins, maybe you've got a conflict/defective plugin somewhere. Either that or your general settings are messed up. That is valid for both Windows and Ubuntu on a fast computer and with a good(read as in wired non-wireless ) internet connection.


----------



## monte84 (May 18, 2010)

Firefox, if for  nothing else, adblock plus. Nothing i hate more than seing ad's on webpages. Chrome doesnt have anything nearly as good.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (May 18, 2010)

Adblock for Chrome? 

https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom?hl=en

and it works really well...


----------



## HalfAHertz (May 18, 2010)

and about privacy? 
http://www.lewiz.org/2010/05/chrome-incognito-tracks-visited-sites.html


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (May 18, 2010)

we don't visit pr0n in incognito tab!11!!1!:shadedshu


----------



## monte84 (May 18, 2010)

T3RM1N4L D0GM4 said:


> Adblock for Chrome?
> 
> https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom?hl=en
> 
> and it works really well...



Its just not as good, yet, perhaps. This is the quickest example I could think of, on IGN's site. You will notice a black square on google chrome where it tried to block it, firefoz is clean.

Pic:


----------



## Nick89 (May 18, 2010)

I'm using opera. =]


----------



## DanishDevil (May 18, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> It auto-fill in the most recent/visit address. For me I typed in "tech" and it brought me the techpowerup homepage (for your case I believe it brought you to your bookmarked page?).
> 
> When ever I open a new tab, it will display 16 pages (4x4 grid) that I visit most with big thumbnail pictures. I don't really need to type at all.



I visit a lot more than 16 pages, and I like knowing where my stuff is. I don't like things changing. Yes, I know I can pin them, but why go through the extra work.

May I also add that using a mouse is a waste of time when there are keyboard shortcuts, so I'd rather type in 4 letters and hit enter.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (May 18, 2010)

monte84 said:


> Its just not as good, yet, perhaps. This is the quickest example I could think of, on IGN's site. You will notice a black square on google chrome where it tried to block it, firefoz is clean.
> 
> Pic:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100518/adblock.png



Yes, you are right... but chrome extension is newest then ff extension, so it can works way better than today ... It only needs some improvements, and imho it's only a matter of time.


----------



## JTS (May 19, 2010)

I've tried various builds of Chrome in both Windows and linux, and while Chrome certainly does feel more 'snappier' and the extension support is improving all the time - I just can't feel the love for  Chrome.

I don't feel the love for FF anymore either really, so Opera is my main Windows browser but it just feels to buggy in Linux, so for linux - FF it is.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (May 19, 2010)

with colour management enabled, Chrome/Chromium is much slower than Firefox.


----------



## monte84 (May 19, 2010)

I cant tell a difference in speed. maybe if you timed by the milisecond, but at that point does it even matter?


----------

